# Links para produtos do ECMWF



## Vince (26 Mar 2012 às 23:28)

Links para cartas/produtos do modelo ECMWF que estão abertos:


*Deterministic forecast - Públicos* (que toda a gente conhece)
- Mean sea level pressure, wind speed at 850 hPa 
- Geopotential 500 hPa, temperature at 850 hPa


*Ensemble Prediction System- Públicos* (que toda a gente conhece)
- Ensemble mean and spread for geopotential at 500 hPa
- Ensemble mean and spread for temperature at 850 hPa
- Ensemble mean and spread for mean sea level pressure
- Ensemble mean and spread  for wind speed at 850 hPa


*Outros* (meio "escondidos" e que tem vindo a ser disponibilizados)
- EPS members
- Rainfall and MSLP
- Relative humidity and wind (700 e 850 hPa)
- 2m temperature and 30m winds
- Cloud Cover
- 2m temperature (EFI)
- Precipitations 24h/5d/10d (EFI)
- 10m wind gusts (EFI)
- 10m wind gusts probabilities (>15m/s e >25m/s)
- SST e SST anomaly
- Geographical Data coverage


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

Sou só eu, ou os links dos produtos ECMWF foram todos fechados, nenhum dá e aparece esta mensagem:



> An object was lost
> 
> 
> You where looking for an object named catalog/samplers/banner/mean_sea_level_pressure_and_24h_cumulated_precipitations that does not exist. It may have been deleted, temporary results are only kept a limited amount of time.
> ...


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2013 às 19:29)

Vince disse:


> Links para cartas/produtos do modelo ECMWF que estão abertos:
> 
> 
> *Deterministic forecast - Públicos* (que toda a gente conhece)
> ...



tenta ai. Registo fácil e simples. 
Espero que resolva
http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/mi-perfil.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2013 às 19:41)

João Sousa disse:


> tenta ai. Registo fácil e simples.
> Espero que resolva
> http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/mi-perfil.html



Obrigado João.


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2013 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Obrigado João.



Já consegues ter acesso?


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2013 às 20:30)

João Sousa disse:


> Já consegues ter acesso?



Já sim, fiz o registo e já dá para ver. Obrigado uma vez mais.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2013 às 09:28)

Não se esqueçam que também podem consultar alguns dos produtos no nosso portal:

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa


----------

